# Lizard loitering around hive



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

For the past several days I've seen a gray lizard loitering around one of my weaker hives. Do lizards eat bees and if so, does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of them? Should I reduce the entrance?

Thanks.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a few lizards that eat my bees. This guys are fat and I almost can swear that they look golden from every Italian/cordovan they have eaten. But, I have seen them eat praying mantis also, so, just enjoy and hope your lizard does not glow with all the honey he is getting from your bees


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Around here, after the toads, I believe lizards consume the most honey bees, at least near the beehives. Birds may also be involved, but I rarely catch them in the act. There are several, very fat lizards that are probably regulars. There are so many different kinds of lizards and they are in such quantity -- it is difficult to imagine a way to stop them.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, please allow me to suggest that after they get fat and meaty, we must hold a lizard roasting. 
I am already looking for recipes for a garlic sauté on drone larva, so, I could handle some lizard meat with the blend. Do not fight the ecosystem, let’s just join it.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently had to dismantle one of my Alabama hives. The bees had either absconded or were all dead or nearly so. the hive was full of SHB larva. In dismantling the hive, these larva were dropping all around. A lizard was having a feast on these larva despite the fact that they are normally very shy around humans. the buffet was just too much for him to pass up on. -james


----------



## LoneDrone (Aug 5, 2009)

Those little sand lizards love larva and young bees. They are all over the queen yard here in MS. Don't think that they do enough damage to really worry about though.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Well it sounds like lizards are a nuisance but not something that will kill a hive so I'll "just join it" as MichaBees says. This hive just superseded their queen and the new queen started laying about three weeks ago so I'm low on adult bees. I think I will reduce the entrance some so they can protect the hive a little better.

Thanks all.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Hokie... Is it a eastern fence lizard?

Eastern Fence Lizard

If so I'd leave it be. I have 2 around my hives and the fence behind the hives. Besides fighting with each other when they cross paths I haven't seen them eat a bee. They violate those ants though and really go after the big black ones.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

That's exactly what it is. As I said this hive is a little weak and I have been feeding them for about three weeks. That brought in the big black ants and then I bet they brought in the lizard. I took the feeder off tonight.

I have two hives side by side and the lizard is always around this one. Mystery solved. Thanks Stephen. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I realized that the lizards that hang around my apiaries are big and fat, but they are territorial, so that explains why I only see a few individual lizards. If only the toads were territorial.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The lizards that come to my hives are usually eating the dead ones or the old or sick workers that crawling on the ground. I have not seen any catching bees at the entrance.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I see that too, they usually only eat bees that are crawling on the ground or that land on the vertical shade cloth surrounding my hives, but I've never seen a lizard eat bees on or around the hive entrances. However, the toads aren't as reserved, when I still had traditional entrances, I've had toads crawl up on the landing boards and gobble bees as they became visible. And I've had toads, somehow get on top of the hive and eat bees as they became visible at the upper entrances.


----------

